# Didi no reply after my personal number obtained



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is the transcript of my pleading to Didi after being abused disgustingly and veiled threats being made via my personal supposedly private phone number .. I have shown the Police and they have heard the voicemail message .

Yet didi have chosen not to reply to my emails through app and seperate emails .. since Thursday morning .. apart from emails asking for the trip information I already have given .. I have omitted the trip details and my name for privacy 
BEGIN MY EMAIL

Please describe your question: 
Hi I recently reported to Didi that after completing this trip as instructed by app .. I received a very very series of ABUSIVE and THREATENING phone calls and voicemail .. by the riders partner/ account holder .. because I declined a mid trip stop not on trip details .. the rider somehow was given my personal number by Didi .. the abusive and threatening calls were made after trip had ended .
I complained to Didi as the phone calls to me included the words “ ****.. physical violence .. and he stated he had my “ phone number” I have recording of his phone call and a copy of voicemail 
... yet Didi has ignored my complaint since I submitted my complaint ... yet you allowed this rider to give me a low rating .. this account holder or account holders partner was given my personal number ... has rang me whilst on another trip ... abused me with shouting foul and threatening language .. when I hung up.. rang again and left a THREATENING and abusive message on my voicemail.
Yet I get a low rating and told on app to be friendly and polite.
I did nothing less than professional .. the stop the rider requested was not on trip details .. the rider told me not to worry and just drop her off at the drop off location on app.
The trip was only a very short distance it was a normal trip ... yet I get threatened and abused by someone who got my number from app who was either the account holder or account holders partner .. and I now feel unsafe ..as this person has threatened me and stated he has my number.
How did he get my number from Didi?
I Request immediately a phone call from a senior Didi staff member .
I do not want to drive for a company that has ignored a very serious incident .. allows the rider who is guilty of ringing a driver and abusing , threatening a driver to be allowed to rate the VICTIM ... of the abuse and then DIDi just ignores my complaint and says my number was not given to rider ..?
I feel unsafe and threatened and will not drive Didi until I get a call addressing my concern.
Yours Sincerely


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Still Standing said:


> Here is the transcript of my pleading to Didi after being abused disgustingly and veiled threats being made via my personal supposedly private phone number .. I have shown the Police and they have heard the voicemail message .
> 
> Yet didi have chosen not to reply to my emails through app and seperate emails .. since Thursday morning .. apart from emails asking for the trip information I already have given .. I have omitted the trip details and my name for privacy
> BEGIN MY EMAIL
> ...


lol I think the rider is only bluffing . Block his number and tell him to go get **** . Or record his message and give it to the police


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

I have attended Police station .. they listened to the actual voicemail .. and rang the number of the person who abused and threatened .. I could not hear his part of conversation .. but the Police Officer asked him how he got my number .. and the Police officer stated it was through the Didi app.
I have been receiving mysterious phone calls from Chinese speakers ever since joining Didi .. normally a day or two after picking up a Chinese rider .. I could never work out how my number was given out .. now I know .. the personal number of drivers is not encrypted, scrambled , masked .. ?
It certainly wasn’t in this instance .
But the real issue is I did absolutely nothing wrong .. and Didi has allowed someone who has rang one of its drivers multiple times and screamed abuse .. including multiple four letter words .. and made the threat “ I have your number” get away with it .. and allow this person to rate the driver .
All caused by Didi giving my number without my permission.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​Why are you driving for Didi? Or perhaps more importantly, why are you continuing to drive for Didi?

.


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Good question ... parts of Australia have their airports and borders shut .. have applied for numerous jobs .. since COVID 19 .. but that is not the issue .. I signed up with Didi with the understanding my personal mobile number was held private and only known to Didi .. I also signed up to Didi with the expectation they could be reached through their help section On app and failing that through their help Email address.
The police were helpful .. but suggested it was between me and Didi as rider hadn’t said on phone he was going to cause physical harm .. even though he implied it .
I have not driven for Didi since the incident and have sent four emails .. no reply to my concerns other than asking for details of trip ... that I have provided four times already .


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Still Standing said:


> Good question ... parts of Australia have their airports and borders shut .. have applied for numerous jobs .. since COVID 19 .. but that is not the issue .. I signed up with Didi with the understanding my personal mobile number was held private and only known to Didi .. I also signed up to Didi with the expectation they could be reached through their help section On app and failing that through their help Email address.
> The police were helpful .. but suggested it was between me and Didi as rider hadn't said on phone he was going to cause physical harm .. even though he implied it .
> I have not driven for Didi since the incident and have sent four emails .. no reply to my concerns other than asking for details of trip ... that I have provided four times already .


Fools driving for didi... That's what you get from didi&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; when are people gonna learn?


----------



## Hussyboy81 (Jul 10, 2018)

Still Standing said:


> I have not driven for Didi since the incident and have sent four emails .. no reply to my concerns other than asking for details of trip ... that I have provided four times already .


Didn't you save the rider's phone number too? Or you must be having his number from your incoming calls. Simply scribble the number on the back of a few public toilet doors and say that the number is available for free s3x....


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Just an update .. despite having sent copy of voicemail recording and police intelligence details .. for incident occurring eleven days ago .. despite receiving an confirmation of receipt of these details by Didi .
As of today Monday I still not have been given the basic courtesy of a reply to my concerns that without my permission my phone number was shown on Did i app .
Which resulted in highly abusive phone calls and voicemail by a menacing person who obtained my number and rang after trip had ended .
I have not worked for Didi since and Iam averaging $12 per hour gross - fuel on Uber only in QLD .
Looking desperately for another job .. sick of being treat like garbage .. being abused and threatened , having my rights to privacy violated .
Cheers good luck to all.


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

Still Standing said:


> Just an update .. despite having sent copy of voicemail recording and police intelligence details .. for incident occurring eleven days ago .. despite receiving an confirmation of receipt of these details by Didi .
> As of today Monday I still not have been given the basic courtesy of a reply to my concerns that without my permission my phone number was shown on Did i app .
> Which resulted in highly abusive phone calls and voicemail by a menacing person who obtained my number and rang after trip had ended .
> I have not worked for Didi since and Iam averaging $12 per hour gross - fuel on Uber only in QLD .
> ...


Delete the Didi App and your problem will be solved rejoin when they lower commissions in a few months&#128514;


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

DA08 said:


> Fools driving for didi... That's what you get from didi&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; when are people gonna learn?


I will never understand why people drive for a company backed and supported by the Communist State of China.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

S


Westside Rider said:


> I will never understand why people drive for a company backed and supported by the Communist State of China.


SAw, one driver the other day had 3 didi stick one on the back, one on each rear door window... What a fool&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

DA08 said:


> S
> 
> SAw, one driver the other day had 3 didi stick one on the back, one on each rear door window... What a fool&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


Trying so hard and failing so hard, when it comes to Perth.

They reckon they'll overtake Uber here in the rideshare market, pfft yeah right they won't even be able to catch Ola.


----------

